# Survey says what did the holidays get you (or what did Santa bring)



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Like the post said what did the holidays bring to you if you revived some thing awesome post a pick let us know . Me I got a display case woo hoo . Who's next


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

Santa slipped two packs of .020 and a pack of .030 sheet styrene under the tree. He was also kind enough to add a tube of Testors model glue and two twin packs of The Original Super Glue.

So in other words, he gave me the potential for a couple dozen more Modified builds. 

Gotta leave him more cookies next year, the Big Guy done me right!


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

The TM (Santa) authorized the purchase of the new Tomy Camero and Mustong (both package and set cars) as well as the Gen ^ Tomy set cars and some other goodies. I will report when they arrive.


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> what did the holidays bring to you if you


Nothing in slots but a pretty cool item none the less....











(a re-issue of the original Tamiya Sand Scorcher RC kit)


The really neat part is now I can make a small version (well, 1/10 scale anyway) of my most awesome birthday present....


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Good for all of you who's next bring it on


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Thunder slims! And no January bills for Christmas.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

See it's a festivus miracle all the good boys and girls revived fabulous gifts keep it coming


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Tex I'm loving the two Baja Bugs! Tamiya cars are fantastic. I have a few myself. Still want Vanessa's Lunchbox though....and a real one in the drive!! :jest:

I got the Camera Porsche 962 Mega G and a cool picture board of British F1 champions which is signed by Sir Stirling Moss. Not a champion obviously!! Oh and a signed photo of Lewis Hamilton midway through the Belgium 2012 pile up.


----------



## johnnyclack (Sep 30, 2013)

Santa brought my 9 year ol’ daughter the AFX 24hr Lemans race set. _She is pumped and ready to take on all-comers _


----------



## billcj (Jun 19, 2012)

I got both new Porsche 962's... and socks and underwear, too! what would x-mas be without socks and underwear? :tongue:


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Jaw drops hits the ground faints wakes up and asks you revived to 1:1 scale Porsches for the holidays good for you faints again wife pours bucket of water on him to revive him. Good for you.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Santa brought me time to work on scenery on the track. Hopefully, if I get something done, I'll post some pix!


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Nothing slot car related under my tree. So today I spent $100 on myself at AW's web site.

Later The picked up some close outs and a pair each of X-Traction Vipers and C5 Vettes to use as Track cars on my LNJ office track Rockinator


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Santa (alias the TM) brought goodies to get the resin body business revived. OooMoo 30 kits and some fresh resin bottles. My girls got dad some of the O Goes HO cars and a Tomy AFX Porsche 962. No socks or underwear. Guess I'll have to turn those inside-out for 2104.:freak:

-Paul


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Ah the gift of receiving just turn them around


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

pshoe64 said:


> Santa (alias the TM) brought goodies to get the resin body business revived. OooMoo 30 kits and some fresh resin bottles. My girls got dad some of the O Goes HO cars and a Tomy AFX Porsche 962. No socks or underwear. Guess I'll have to turn those inside-out for 2104.:freak:
> 
> -Paul


2104......................planning on wearing them undies long huh.? lol.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

TexMexSu said:


> Nothing in slots but a pretty cool item none the less....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JEALOUS! Loved my old Tamiya cars... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I got a rock.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I got a movie and a White Castle gift card from my daughter, and from the wife I will be able to go to 4 toy shows and 2 slot car shows and buy stuff with out her saying something about going to the shows and spending money! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I got the socks!!! But, I did get the Mac Tools gift pack, a back up Dremel battery, and an a new air brush...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oooooh!!! Randy's got an air brush!! :woohoo:


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice , what kind of rock ?


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Wife and kids were wonderful as always...but no slot stuff here. Of course there isn't any place around here for the Mrs or anyone else to buy it. 

Good news is, I played the jolly fat man at a couple Christmas parties this year....so now I have a nice little wad of tips stashed in a sock and earmarked for slot stuff.

So Santa was great to me....in a roundabout sorta way. :thumbsup:


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Got$200 cash from the in laws...Now what to buy???


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Nice , what kind of rock ?


Thanks for the Laugh :thumbsup::wave:


----------

